# Just Ordered Sirius



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

As I said before, in effort to support the freedom from the FCC movement and to support Stern, I was looking into Sirius. Well I finally ordered it this evening at a greatly discounted cost thanks to howardsterncountdown.com. I ordered the Audiovox PNP2 for $49, got the free home kit, agreed to be billed semi annually. Since two day shipping was only $10 I opted for that, so by Saturday I should be up an running with both XM and Sirius. I was going to stop by Best Buy, but this is a deal no one can touch right now. I’m not too thrilled about having to sign up for 6 months, but at least I won’t have to worry about a monthly bill. I'm really looking foward to hearing Buzzsaw and doing a hardcore comparison between XM and Sirius when it comes to music, sound quality and in home reception. In time I'll probably end up geting a car kit for XM and keeping Sirius at home, but we shall see.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Raw Dog  I listen to that and Buzzsaw or Classic Vinyl and 80's btw some the original Vj's from MTV are scattered around Sirius...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

can any of you tell me where all the sirus music channes came from on my dishnetwork program guide. i never look at the back end of the guide, but today i did. there must be 50 sirus music channelsther and they all are working!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Sirius has been on E* for at least a couple of months...(abbreviated version of )


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Steve - I think Hard Attack may be more to your liking, rather than Buzzsaw. Knowing some of your taste in music, Buzzsaw may be a little tame for you.  Buzzsaw is primarily classic hard rock, with a little bit of metal thrown in from time to time. Hard Attack is all scream in your face metal. Hair Nation is '70s and '80s metal - hair bands. Octane is more current hard rock with some current metal thrown in.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I like classic hard rock, for the most part and in my brief listenings to Sirius, Buzzsaw was the only channel that I considered on par with XMs offerings. Hard Attack is actually the tame one in comparison to XM Liquid Metal. Hard Attack covers the whole sub genre of metal, XMLM is solely death. I pretty much like any kind of rock, perfer metal, but also do enjoy music from the 60s and alt country.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

The best channels on Sirius are 137 (WSM Entertainment), 32 (Prime Country), 31 (New Country), 13 (Elvis Radio), 12 (Spirit), 11 (KidStuff), 5 (Sirius Gold)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You forgot to add, IMO.  Because IMO, the best streams are 19, 20, 21 & 27 after listening to them online for the past week, 28 wouldn’t be bad if it wasn’t for the rap now and then. I’m not saying they’re better then XMs counterparts, but they’re the best IMO on the Sirius line up. I listened to all but seven of they’re music streams. I should also like 141 and 142, but I’ll listen occasionally as I like shock talk more then political talk.

BTW- I didn’t receive my Sirius stuff today. I was under the impression as soon as I placed my order it would be processed and shipped, according to my online account management, my gear hasn’t even been shipped out yet. Total cost for this litle venture is $157.68, including shipping and taxes. stupid question here. With XM I pay no tax, with Sirius, if/when I go monthly will there be sales tax since I live in NY?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Probably.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well my Sirius equipment arrived this afternoon. I was excited, but now the initial excitement is wearing off. I am able to get reception from inside of my bedroom from repeaters, I get dropouts every once in a while, but tomorrow I'll fish the antenna out of my basement and on to my roof. To my surprise, I like the Audiovox PNP2 better then the SkyFi. The onscreen clock is really nice, remote has a better range and I think being able to access the menu via the remote. Content wise, I think I should have just bought this stuff at Best Buy and returned it after a month or less. I’ve been flipping between Alt Nation, Hard Attack, Faction, Octane and Buzzsaw and other then Buzzsaw I’m disappointed in those channels compared to XM. And that DJ on Alt Nation makes some of the local DJ around here sound intelligent, she’s annoying an belongs on the Top 40 streams not a rock stream The traffic and weather channels on Sirius sound much better then XMs though. 

I haven’t listened enough, but my initial concensious is that I just make a $158 mistake. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## stone phillips (Jul 1, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> As I said before, in effort to support the freedom from the FCC movement and to support Stern, I was looking into Sirius. Well I finally ordered it this evening at a greatly discounted cost thanks to howardsterncountdown.com. I ordered the Audiovox PNP2 for $49, got the free home kit, agreed to be billed semi annually. Since two day shipping was only $10 I opted for that, so by Saturday I should be up an running with both XM and Sirius. I was going to stop by Best Buy, but this is a deal no one can touch right now. I'm not too thrilled about having to sign up for 6 months, but at least I won't have to worry about a monthly bill. I'm really looking foward to hearing Buzzsaw and doing a hardcore comparison between XM and Sirius when it comes to music, sound quality and in home reception. In time I'll probably end up geting a car kit for XM and keeping Sirius at home, but we shall see.


as far as hard rock buzzsaw is okay but octane blows any xm rock station out of the water, although squizz xl on xm is descent


----------



## Santinelli (Oct 6, 2002)

And, of course, everything is in your own opinion. Personally, I LOVE Buzzsaw, and Hair Nation... I jump to the 80's and The Pulse alot, and the stations in between Buzzsaw and Blues... I am SO much happier with Sirius than with XM, even the DJ's. I love them, mostly because they provide these great little tidbits of information, and then GO AWAY.  

The only thing I really miss are some really good talk stations. But, then again, I'm not quite sure what I want, so, I tend to just listen to Talk Right and Left occasionally.

Steve - Who's thinking of getting another radio today... Bad boy...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

After some more in-depth listening, Sirius isn't the mistake I thought it was. Yes, I would have rather purchased the SkyFi 2 now and bought Sirius at a later date and yes, If I could only chose one SDARS service, no question about it, XM. But I'm able to subscribe to both and get the best of both worlds, add that with Music choice on DirecTV and I have nearly 170 channels of commercial free and more importantly FCC free music. 

Sirius is starting to grow on me. I still refuse to listen to Alt Nation unless they terminate Madison (I think that's her name), but some of the other streams are pretty good and I know this is a touchy subject, but to my ears Sirius sounds a little better on music, for Talk they’re about the same. I will start off listening to Savage on XM, then switch over to Sirius, then switch back, I forget which service it is, but one is maybe 2 seconds behind the other, if it wasn’t for that lag and the brief pause from changing outputs on my home theater receiver I probably wouldn’t even notice it’s from a different source. Buzzsaw still continues to be the focus of my attention. I even heard some Accept on 19, never heard them on Bone Yard. 

In my other musical tastes, Watercolors and Jazz Café are very close musicwise, but the thing that keeps me on Watercolors is Trinity. Her voice just screams contemporary jazz DJ, and she is very intelligent and really enhances the station. C Jazz was something I listened to as background noise but now I listen to it frequently and even have a favorite artist, Michael Lington. 60’s Vibrations is also better then what I thought it would be, but in the end it comes down to personality, and Terry Motormouth just does it for me.

Both services have their strong points are have areas they could improve upon, I have gained a lot more respect for Sirius then I used to have and I will most likely continue the service after my 6 month contract runs out. In a very broad generalization to my tastes and experiences, Sirius wins when it comes to hardware and sound quality, but XM hits it where it counts the most, programming, a deep musical library with fun, intelligent personalities who make the station, not degrade it. I know this sounds odd coming from a strong supporter of shock talk, but when I mean intelligent personalities, I mean disc jockeys, who are there to enhance the main part of the channel, the music.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"If I could only chose one SDARS service, no question about it, XM."

Even with the lack of the Opry and the inferior mountainous area reception (and inferior reception in Canadian cities since they don't have repeaters) (parts of MT-35 between Bigfork and Polson are supposed to be awful from people I know with XM and it makes sense. There's part of it where you're right against a mountain to the south and there's tall trees all around the narrow road. Sirius only drops out occasionally but XM goes dark for fairly long stretches)?

"Sirius wins when it comes to hardware and sound quality, but XM hits it where it counts the most, programming, a deep musical library with fun, intelligent personalities who make the station, not degrade it."

I find that funny - I like XM's hardware better but Sirius' programming is better. The Opry, the commercial free kids music, the all-Elvis station, etc...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Considering (for the second time) I don't like the Grand Old Opry or country music, except or alternative country, which I can't get on Sirius, and last time I checked, we didn't have any mountains here in the greater Buffalo-Rochester metropolitan area, so yes I would chose XM.


----------



## grassvalley (Apr 6, 2003)

There is a new offer from howardsterncountdown.com. Get a free system with choice of home or car adapter for free. You need to sign up for a year, $10 ground shipping, $10 Activation fee?!?!, and $9.75 in tax. All together I paid $172.19 for the system and year sub fees. All in all not to bad.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I just got Sirius today, I doubt I sub to XM much longer.

I enjoy Howard Stern in the mornings and was getting bored with XM so I thought I would give Sirius a try.......funny somedays I like Howard other days I dislike him, depends on the topic and discussion.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm not sure whether you are talking about liking or disliking the Howard Stern show, or Stern personally.

I dislike him personally, and I abhor his professional ethics, or rather, his lack thereof. Those of you who are fans of Stern should really take a hard look at what you are feeding your mind. This guy would happily disrespect and embarrass your mother, your sister _and_ your daughter by having them take their clothes off on his show.

I am reminded of the old data processing maxim, _Garbage in, garbage out._ If your body is a product of what you eat, then certainly your mind is a product of what you see and hear.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

I listen to Stern but would not consider myself a huge fan.

Please see my post from today in the Potpourri section about an article in today's Washinton Post about Powell and the FCC. It is a well written article and is worth the time to read.

Thankfully we live in a great country with the First Ammendment. This (in theory) gives us the chance to make our own decision as to what we want to listen to. 

Nick - just my personal observation, but your picture under your name does not match the feelings you express in your post.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

On Sirius, guys take a listen to Channel 29-Blues. They have a very good mix. While, Directv's blues channel (841?) mostly plays traditional blues, Sirius plays it all. Sirius' 29 plays a lot of SRV, Hendrix, Clapton, Robert Johnson, Keb Mo....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I didn't get Sirius to listen to Howard, I got it to support him. 80% of my decision to get Sirius was because of him. I listen to Stern occasionally, but Opie & Anthony are the jocks I enjoy the most. No one on is forced to go on to Howard Stern, no one is forced to take off their clothes, and no one is forced to listen to the show if they don't want to. The same can be applied to any porn stars, actor/actress that ever did a nude scene in any normal Hollywood film or amateurs that can be found all around the internet. I can’t chose my humor and I can’t help what I find funny. Put TV Land and strap me to a chair and make me watch a weekend marathon of I Love Lucy and I’d either be sleeping from boredom, rolling my eyes or just plain stop breathing, put on O&A, with in 5 minutes I’m laughing so hard I’m almost crying. 

The FCC is against the First Amendment, and which is why I haven’t listened to FM radio in nearly a month now and I have no plans to eve listen to terrestrial radio again.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

The FCC is not against the first amendment. Terrestrial broadcasts can easily get into the hands of innocent children in what parents think is the safety of a child's own room with so much as a clock radio. The FCC isn't nearly strict enough about what's allowed on terrestrial radio, not vice versa. I'd like to see them take a stricter stance on what's allowed on basic package satellite TV and radio as well. Put the crud on pay stations...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It has nothing to do with 'protecting the children' it's about politics, and wanting to appeal wholesome and morally correct inorder to attract a certian demographic. I don't believe for one second the FCC actually cares about anything related to obscenity directly, it's all about politics. Powell needs to go! The day the FCC messes with any type of pay TV is the day I go 20 miles North to Canada and get Bell or Star Choice.

An image from Nicks provided homepage


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

they cant mess with HBO or Starz or any of those movie channels 


and yes im gonna buy sirius mabye next month im gonna save my next 2 paychecks up 




post edited by pez_2002 @ 1:55pm on november 24th


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

deraz said:


> ...Nick - just my personal observation, but your picture under your name does not match the feelings you express in your post.


Thanks for the heads-up. Please advise what picture (avatar) you would suggest. Finding one to match my posts would be virtually impossible. Maybe a head shot of "Sybil", the woman with multiple personalities would do.

BTW, deraz, it's spelled amendment, not "ammendment".

First Amendment aside, I believe what one chooses to listen to or watch says a lot about one's intelligence, character, and morals, or lack, thereof.


----------

